# Unistall Driver Microsoft intellipoint mouse



## keithga (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like to uninstall the intellipoint mouse and install a logic tech mouse. I tried to just install it over the intellipoint driver but it keeps asking me to hook up a microsoft mouse to the usb port.

there is no uninstall button for the intellipoint mouse and I did not use the add and remove option to install it.

I am going through the registry to delete it, but it is a real pain.

Any help would be great


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, first thing to try is to uninstall any Intellipoint and Logitech software from Add/Remove Programs.
Then uninstall ALL pointing devices from Device Manager, by right-clicking on the mouse or mice, and choosing uninstall. Now restart your PC with your new mouse attached.
Let windows install its own XP drivers first. Then run your installation disk from logitech.
Let us know if this works..........


----------

